# Best Car wash in glasgow



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

My car needs a wash and I havent really got time to do it myself because im so snowed under with uni work. can anyone recomend a decent car wash where preferably enar city centre where I can take my car and they will at least use the 2 bucket method?
also the cheaper the better!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

They will all use more than 1 bucket, one for each car attendant! Seriously though as you are at uni I assume a certain level of intelligence.
Not all street outfits are bad (or as bad as some claim) but better to be safe than sorry and wait until you do have time to clean it yourself, or have a look at some of the vehicles leaving the establishment (taking note of how they arrived) or you have the funds to pay to get it done by somebody who can afford the time you wish spent on it, possibly there is some pro/am from your way on the forum willing to assist you. 2bm is not necessarily going to garauntee a safe wash as it also depends on the person conducting the task (which could be you) :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bring it round to mine next Saturday morning when I am doing my weekly 3 car wash, and I'll do it for free (and I might even use snow foam as well!!!!) 

I have a older neighbour who has a home help come round every few weeks and she gets her done for nothing as well!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

or contact one of the supporters, wont take long to find someone to help you.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

id wait till a time you can do it properly, you could ask them to snowfoam (or what ever they use prob TFR's to dissolve dirt), leave to dwell, rinse (no washmitts, sponges etc), and drive it dry, it will be by no means perfect but improved and at least not gonna end up swirled to hell.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Bring it round to mine next Saturday morning when I am doing my weekly 3 car wash, and I'll do it for free (and I might even use snow foam as well!!!!)
> 
> I have a older neighbour who has a home help come round every few weeks and she gets her done for nothing as well!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Lol what a nice gesture. Your already doing 3 cars so im not gna give you more on your plate dude thanks for the kind offer tho!  plus you are prob a bit far from me. Bet that lady gets happy about getting her car done every week lol.
ive noticed my neighbour across the road washes his car often so i was thinking of doing a take it in turns each week kinda thing but he still uses a sponge and ive told him so many times....i even said here borrow my wash mitt lol untill he joins detailing world and learns the wash stuff i dont think i will giving it to him anytime soon! lol

I thought about giving it to one of the supporters but then I would prob just stand there and talk to them while i get it done but that defeats the purpose because Im trying to save time lol thats why I thought if theres like a car wash place so i can get it done in like 2 minutes lol
ah well might try get up early tommorow...before the GP lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gstraw said:


> Lol what a nice gesture. Your already doing 3 cars so im not gna give you more on your plate dude thanks for the kind offer tho!  plus you are prob a bit far from me. Bet that lady gets happy about getting her car done every week lol.
> ive noticed my neighbour across the road washes his car often so i was thinking of doing a take it in turns each week kinda thing but he still uses a sponge and ive told him so many times....i even said here borrow my wash mitt lol untill he joins detailing world and learns the wash stuff i dont think i will giving it to him anytime soon! lol
> 
> I thought about giving it to one of the supporters but then I would prob just stand there and talk to them while i get it done but that defeats the purpose because Im trying to save time lol thats why I thought if theres like a car wash place so i can get it done in like 2 minutes lol
> ah well might try get up early tommorow...before the GP lol


It is a nice gesture and a valid one too, as cueball has experience from which you can pick up on, he knows his own schedule so already knows he can easily include your car too :thumb: car cleaning does not have to take long to be effective especially if the vehicle is polished waxed n stuff, in fact I'm going to do my mate's C70 now which the seagulls have been using it for target practice while he was on the south coast last week.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No probs mate...always there if you change your mind!

TBH, my cars have so much bl00dy wax on them, cleaning only takes minutes, as Avanti says, once a car has been cleaned peoperly, then done weekly, it's not that bad.... :lol::lol::lol:

Avanti, thanks for the nice comments also!

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> No probs mate...always there if you change your mind!
> 
> TBH, my cars have so much bl00dy wax on them, cleaning only takes minutes, as Avanti says, once a car has been cleaned peoperly, then done weekly, it's not that bad.... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


No probs, detailing/valeting is a skill but does not have to be totally treated as walking across egg shells without breaking them.
Yesterday's plan for me went smoothly, loads of bird soiling down one side of the c70, I have some shampoo's I want to hurry and get rid of without throwing them away.
So 60ml of Megs NXT diluted up to 1 litre with water was the solution for the bird lime remover and wheel cleaner, this was sprayed onto the appropriate places and left to dwell while the poer washer was set up.
Wheels rinsed with the power washer it was evident the carnauba car polish applied 2 weeks ago was upholding it's duty, then the car was foamed and rinsed off dried and some armorall gel wax applied even though it didn't need it.
Car reversed back and onto the interior vac'd and leather 'treated' then it was time to try my new purchase some glass plus glass cleaner (these are small blue tabs that you put in a spray bottle add warm water and leave for 5 mins to dissolve creating a blue glass cleaning solution) interior and exterior windows were cleaned and what a fab product it was to use, they were not telling lies about smear free finish :thumb: tyres dressed and returned to the owner who was over the moon :car: the whole operation was less than 1hr . My car was even easier and quicker still, 5ml of BH shampoo via the foam bottle foamed over rinsed off dried and vac'd


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Its hard trying to find a decent carwash in glasgow,

Currently driving a MK1 Skoda octavia, i stay in a flat on a main street so its really hard to wash my car myself. I kinda depend on carwashes which is a bit unforunate for me.

Car washes i use, Braes hot steam wash, Farmlane Road, ( Dalmarnock) Splash ( Shawfield) only real two i use, both snow foam car washes.


G


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Posh Wash - Newton Mearns - dependant on whos working.


----------

